# Drilling a router insert for dust collection



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I just ran my new dust collector to my router table and the one place I am not picking up is when cutting dadoes.
The chips run along the channel and onto the table and then the ground as the piece is pushed over the bit.

Have any of you drilled holes on the insert to allow air to flow down through it?

If so, what is the largest hole size you think would be safe so as not to lose any support capacity? Also hole spacing?
The insert is aluminum and is pretty thick and rigid as is but I don't want to do too much that could cause any weakness.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I see that all the time on youtube videos and such. Only during dado cuts on router table (I use table saw for time being for such). When it comes time to build me a router table cabinet, I plan on cutting 1" holes (or 1/2"... undetermined) downward vent slots spaced out to the left of the bit to help solve that problem.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks, I'll see what I can find on youtube. I have never noticed that so I'll have to start paying attention.

Do you recall what kind of spacing you have seen? I am thinking I only need to drill the out-feed side of the insert and a pattern maybe from 1" in front, to 1" behind the bit.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I actually have never seen anyone do venting for dust collection to the left of the router bit. It was something I was going to give a try. Who knows, maybe make it an insert for dado cuts that can be replaced with solid piece for other cuts. Maybe something more simpler, put some duct collection to the far left end of the table itself, flush with the table. Though, that would still leave dust on the table but at least catches what slides off.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

There are a # of them there Utube they look great and now that I am in the process of making a full time router table thanks for the reminder about that because I use mine for dadoes alot except on large pieces or any time cutting a dedicated groove.


----------

